# Running the Bristol 10K for INPUT



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all

I've entered to run the Bristol 10K road race to raise funds for INPUT. It's only the second 'proper' running event I've ever entered, but mercifully it's all nice and flat along the river/around the harbour.

If anyone fancies giving me a little encouragement and donating to INPUT's great work in helping more people to get access to better (and more appropriate) diabetes tech, please see the link below:

https://mydonate.bt.com/fundraisers/eduad

'My Donate' is INPUT's preferred online fundraising channel as it means they get every penny of the donated money, rather than some of the others where small percentages are sliced off. I believe people can donate without needing to set up an account or anything dreary like that.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck with your running - knowing it is for a good cause will hopefully keep you going. I will happily give a donation, but as on mobile at the moment, it will be later on. 
Curlygirl


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks CG  Much appreciated.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2015)

Massive thanks to everyone who has donated so far. Means a lot.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Mike would it be in order for you to put INPUT's details on here so that people can send cheques if they do not wish to donate on line?


----------



## John D M (Mar 31, 2015)

Donatio made

Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks John 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Mike would it be in order for you to put INPUT's details on here so that people can send cheques if they do not wish to donate on line?



Good thinking Sue.

If people are uncomfortable using online payment and would rather send a cheque or Postal Order please make payable to 'INPUT Patient Advocacy' and post to their registered office address which is shown at the bottom of the INPUT website.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2015)

Well done & hope it goes well !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2015)

Cheque posted this morning for you Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Cheque posted this morning for you Mike



Thanks very much Sue & Hobie


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2015)

Bumping the post for those that haven't seen this.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 4, 2015)

Another bump 
Can this be made a sticky please?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Sue!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2015)

Its a good thing what you are doing !


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2015)

Hope the training is going well !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 11, 2015)

Doing well 

Donation summary



Online donations: 

£135.00

Offline donations:

£10.00




Total raised:

£145.00

Total raised with gift aid:

£176.25


----------



## imissharibos (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck mate!!!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope what you are doing encourages others to get involved in positive things to do  I started a couple of years ago & it does make you feel better.  My son 10, Dad 82 & me 50 (at time)  did more than 12mile on peddle bike on a thurs nt after a full days work & lapped it up.  Team name was "3 Generations"   Hope it goes well !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 20, 2015)

HUGE thanks to everyone who has donated so far. You have all been amazingly generous.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2015)

Pressure is on because Northy has done an ex time. Don't let him put you off  Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2015)

Not long now ! Hope training going well


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2015)

Has anyone got any coins left after bank holi ?  Its for a good cause


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 22, 2015)

Just a week to go now. Thanks to everyone who has donated already


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 27, 2015)

Last few days before my first 'proper' run for almost 2 years and I'm just a little short of my fundraising target. https://mydonate.bt.com/fundraisers/eduad

Thanks to everyone who has supported INPUT's great work so far


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 29, 2015)

It's not short anymore  I put the link on another forum to see if anyone else would donate.


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2015)

Run well and enjoy yourself, EveryDayUpsAndDowns


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Sue and Copepod  

Rain forecast for tomorrow. Ah well, at least I won't overheat!


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks Sue and Copepod
> 
> Rain forecast for tomorrow. Ah well, at least I won't overheat!



Good luck Mike, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KLS67 (May 30, 2015)

Best of luck for tomorrow! 

I've a 10K in a couple of weeks and it'll be my first long run after surgery. Partly looking forward to it, partly dreading it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Heavy rain is forecast unfortunately. Not that it will make much of a difference, I usually end a run fairly drippy


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks everyone! Heavy rain is forecast unfortunately. Not that it will make much of a difference, I usually end a run fairly drippy



Hope the weather isn't too bad Mike  I just went out for a run here today, and although it was gloomy and a bit damp and breezy, it was fine for running


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 31, 2015)

Good luck Mike hope you don't get to wet


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 31, 2015)

Hurrah! The rain stayed off and it was a great temperature. 

A great atmosphere and I managed to finish without too many blisters 

Thanks to everyone for all your good wishes - very much appreciated.


----------



## HOBIE (May 31, 2015)

Pleased you kept dryish !  Good for you for taking part !


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2015)

Well done Mike!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 31, 2015)

Well done all of YOU! With the gift aid, it's a smidge over £275 going to support INPUT's valuable work. 

You are all heroes


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 31, 2015)

Fantastic news Mike, pleased to see you back safe and well


----------

